# Bike-Tour DA-ODW-Schwarzwald



## Mischa (21. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich für den kommenden Alpencross mal eine Vorbereitungstour machen werden. Geplant ist noch nichts, aber ich würde wahrs. von Darmstadt durch den gesamten Odenwald und von dort in den Schwarzwald fahren. Es könnte eine 2-3 Tagestour werden, Gepäck ist nur im Rucksack, mehr nicht. Wer richtig fit ist und dazu auch Lust hat, der kann sich ja mal melden. Vielleicht kann man ja zusammen fahren.

Greetz,
Mischa


----------



## Andreas (21. Mai 2003)

Hi Micha,

sag mal Bescheid wenn Du eine konkrete Planung hast. 

Ich will dieses Jahr auch mal ne Tagestour von Eberstadt nach Heidelberg fahren und die Odenwald Umrundung an einem WE steht auch noch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischa (21. Mai 2003)

Hi Andreas, Herr Super Moderator.

Ich habe heute bisserl eure Seite angeschaut, dann bin ich aber schon losgefahren. Gestern bin ich eine sehr gute Strecke durch den ODW gefahren und da ich heute Zeit hatte, bin ich trainigshalber imm Regen ab Norden DA losgefahren und bin sehr weit gewkommen, Heidelberg usw. erscheint nicht so weit, besser isses eher, wenn wir tief in den ODW fahren. An einem schönen WE können wir gerne mal auch ne Tour mit Übernachtung machen, das kommt bei mir eh bald mal dran, auch wegen dem kommnden Urlaub. Bereit wäre ich also...

Greetz,
Mischa mit s!


----------



## Andreas (23. Mai 2003)

Hi Mischa (mit s),

ich schaetze nach Heidelberg sind es 80 km, nur mit den Hoehenmetern bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
Ich denke der Burgenweg duerfte nicht in einem Tag zu scahffen sein, weil er immer wieder zurueck auf die Rheinebene fuehrt. Aber Du hast Recht, mitten durch muesste gut gehen.


----------



## Mischa (23. Mai 2003)

Hi Andreas,

also den Burgenweg kenne ich nicht, aber bei so vielen Schlössern und Burgen kann ich es mir schon vorstellen. Nun, es wird sicher auch ständig hoch und runter gehen. Die Heimfahrt könnte man ja mit der Bahn antreten, wenn man wieder zu sein möchte/will/muss ;-) Durch den Odenwald bin ich schon paar Mal richtig reingefahren, von Darmstadt Nord dauert das schon ne ganze Ecke, aber ich denke, dass man ne Durchquerrung  schon schaffen kann, wenn man fit ist. Ich rede aber davon, dass man sehr viele Pfade fährt und kaum Landstraße etc. was ich auch meistens mache. Man kann sich auch durch Täler durchmogeln, aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache. 
Am Samstag soll es schön sein, Sonntag eher nicht, wie sieht es bei dir aus?

Greetz,
Mischa


----------



## Andreas (23. Mai 2003)

WE ist leider schon verplant. 
Ich schick Dir mal meine Tel.nummer. Nach Himmelfahrt habe ich wieder mehr Zeit.


----------



## Mischa (25. Mai 2003)

Sodele, war gestern mal unterwegs. Im Norden DA gestartet, optimales Wetter gehabt und den Odenwald von oben nach unten gepackt  Ich bin nur auf Wanderwegen, Trails usw. gefahren, Höhenzüge, berhauf ud bergab, es war super. Rausgekommen bin ich in Neckarsteinach und dann nach Heidelberg in die Stadt, anschließend zurück über Weißstein (Berg) wo ich bei der wahnsinnigen Hitze eine super Quelle gezeigt bekam und anschließend mit zwei netten Bikner, die mir paar Trails gezeigt haben, ab nach Schriessheim runter. Von dort den "gelben B-Weg" durch die Weinberge nach Bensheim. Dort war es dann bald dunkel und es gab ein heftige Gewitter, also mit der Bahn nach Hause. Insgesamt gefahren: 175 km und x-tausend Höhenemeter. Fazit: man kann den Odenwald locker durchquerren, auch bei Nutzung von Trails und keiner Straße!, würde sogar den Odenwald südlich der Neckar noch schaffen und mehr.

Also steht einer Fahrt bis in den Schwarzwald nichts mehr im Wege.

Greetz,
Mischa


----------



## Andreas (2. Juni 2003)

Hi Mischa,

respekt. 175 km sind schon heftig.
Wo ging so ungefaehr Deine Tour lang? Bist Du markierte Wanderwege gefahren oder einfach so ins Blaue?


----------



## Mischa (2. Juni 2003)

Hi Andreas!


Letzte Woche war heftig, zig hunderte von km. Gestern sind wir zu zweit ne Tour gefahren, 150 km auh durch den Odenwald. Ich hatte ne kleine Karte dabei, sehr grob alles nur. Ich kenn den ODW vom Auto her recht gut und orienterie mich daran und an der Sonne, das geht sehr gut. Wanderwege und Trails sind es meist, die ich fahre, einfach was kommt. Ab und zu steht ja was angeschrieben, so dass man das abfahren kann, manchmal kommen Wanderer hinzu, die man auch gut fragen kann und so entdeckt man schon tolle Wege.

Einfach fahren, man kommt schon irgendwie ans Ziel 


Mischa

Gestern war es aber echt heftig, über 30 Grad, oft in der Sonne, der schwül und keine Brunnen unterwegs gefunden.


----------



## Andreas (2. Juni 2003)

Also ich fand den Donnestag viel schlimmer. Es war total schwuel. Soviel Wasser wie man verschwitzt hatte, konnte man gar nicht trinken. Gestern war ich mit einem Freund im Taunus unterwegs. Da kann man laenger am Stueck kurbeln


----------



## Gerald (2. Juni 2003)

Guten Tag Herr Super Moderator

Die geplante mehrtägige OdenwaldUMRUNDUNG wäre schon weiter, wenn die dafür zuständige Person, in Rödereuro beheimatet, sich mal durchringen könnte, einen Plan mit Terminen, Strecke, Brunnen (du weist, bei uns heist das "Einkehrschwung") erstellenen würde. Stattdessen trainiert besagtes Mitglied so, als wollte es die TdF gewinnen.



Gerald             ........  mache GA Training im GA Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerald _
> *Guten Tag Herr Super Moderator
> 
> Die geplante mehrtägige OdenwaldUMRUNDUNG wäre schon weiter, wenn die dafür zuständige Person, in Rödereuro beheimatet, sich mal durchringen könnte, einen Plan mit Terminen, Strecke, Brunnen (du weist, bei uns heist das "Einkehrschwung") erstellenen würde. Stattdessen trainiert besagtes Mitglied so, als wollte es die TdF gewinnen.
> ...




Hallo Gerald,

abgesehen davon, dass fuer Deinen Beitrag eine PM angebrachter gewesen waere,
hier der Stand der Planung: Es gibt noch keine, weil sich diverse Bensheimer
Biker bisher nur auf Grundlagentraining beschraenkt haben.
Ausserdem gab es die Aussage, dass die Umrundung auf keinen Fall im Juni stattfinden soll, was mir noch genug Zeit fuer die Planung laesst ;-)


----------



## pegra1 (29. November 2003)

Hallo Mischa,

ist Deine Tagestour nach HD noch aktuell? Falls ja, einige Info von meiner Seite.

Ich bin letzten Herbst von Langen nach HD geradelt. Die Strecke verlief Langen-Ober-Ramstadt-Kuralpe-Felsenmeer-Reichenbach-Juhöhe-Birkenau-HD (Weißer Stein/Heiligenberg).

Die Strecke verläuft sehr schön immer an der Westkante des Odenwalds. Insgesamt waren das an die 90 km und 1.500 hm. Hat aber viel Spaß gemacht, da landschaftlich sehr schön. Und  unterwegs gibt es jede Menge Biergärten/Ausflugslokale.

Nächsten Sommer möchte ich die Strecke fortsetzen von Heidelberg bis zum Bodensee, immer schön durch den Schwarzwald. Dürfte etwa eine Woche dauern.

MfG

Peter


----------



## Mischa (29. November 2003)

Hi Peter!

Deine beschrieben Strecke kenne ich wahrs. auch, ist sehr schön zu fahren, immer auf der Höh' 
Leider bin ich erst mal umgezogen, aber melde dich noch mal nächstes Jahr, mit genügend Zeit wäre ich auch dabei 

Cau
Mischa


----------



## luckyman (28. April 2004)

hi @ all

wenn ihr nach HD wollt fahrt doch den E1 weg durch den odenwald E 1  Weg von HD weiter


----------



## Andreas (29. April 2004)

Hi luckyman,

super Seite, die Du uns da vorgestellt hast.    

Ist der E1 von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg komplett fahrbar? Im Felsenmeer verlaeuft er jedenfalls in Fallinie ueber die Felsen steil hinunter ins Tal.


----------



## luckyman (29. April 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi luckyman,
> 
> super Seite, die Du uns da vorgestellt hast.
> 
> Ist der E1 von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg komplett fahrbar? Im Felsenmeer verlaeuft er jedenfalls in Fallinie ueber die Felsen steil hinunter ins Tal.



der ist fahrbar komplet wir wollen ihn im september von ober-beerbach bis feldberg fahren

ein freund von mir ist ihn schon von ob nach heidelberg gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomic66 (22. Juni 2004)

luckyman schrieb:
			
		

> der ist fahrbar komplet wir wollen ihn im september von ober-beerbach bis feldberg fahren
> 
> ein freund von mir ist ihn schon von ob nach heidelberg gefahren





Wann im September ?


----------

